# My excuse for not being around



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been gone for about a week. It turned out ok.








Packing out gets tougher every year. I think I'll start shooting fawns.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Plainsman,

What an AWESOME buck. Congrats!

What's the story? Where, rifle, distance, other deer you saw, etc.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

YOU suck. Damn I am jealous. Congrats.

Tell us the scoop...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Lets see.
1) Beautiful country
2) Very nice Muley
3) Good looking rifle
You're excused :lol: 
Why in the world are you back?????

Now you must tell the story :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice buck, I'm jealous also


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You need more room on your wall for that guy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pic and buck.... now we need a story.

ALso I think we will forgive you for being gone... HAHAHA


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not that impressive a story really. Huntin1 and I left three days early to do some bow hunting. We seen a few bucks, but stayed away from an area we were familiar with so we would not leave scent around. On opening day we were there before sunrise even though season didn't open until noon. 
We used branches to build a blind on a tall bare top butte. At sunrise we spotted a very nice buck at a waterhole 600 yards south of us. I kept a constant eye on that fellow until he beaded at 9:35 am 937 yards south eat of us. Then we ducked below the hill slightly and I made some beef stew for lunch. Every ten minutes I slipped to the top of the hill where I left my spotting scope on a tripod. At 11:40am he was still there. At 11:55am he was gone. I glassed for two hours, but could not find him. That morning we seen perhaps 20 deer. Most were a mile to the west of us.
Next morning we hit the area at 1/2 hour before sunrise. We didn't want to go to early and bump animals in the dark. This day we slipped to the east slightly on the same hill. Huntin1 sat about 1/2 the way down the east slope (which only dropped him about ten feet in elevation from the top) which gave him a better view of the valley directly below and he could still see the water hole. I slipped all the way to the east of the ridge where I could watch a shelf where two drainages met. Three bucks and about ten does and fawns were already there. I motioned huntin1 to come down. I hesitated thinking maybe I could find a better buck. Huntin1 said you better shoot now or your going to screw yourself. Sure enough the sun came up right in the scope. Binocs were nearly useless. I searches with my scope until I found movement and could see antlers. Still I didn't dare shoot it could be one of the smaller bucks. So I had to shade my binocs and search. After figuring out he had chased the smaller bucks at least 50 yards from the does I knew I could shoot anything with antlers below me. The distance was only 359 yards, but he was walking away. In a few yards he stopped and turned broadside. I held slightly back because of a south wind. As the bullet left the hilltop it evidently entered a calm area because the bullet hit right where I aimed and didn't drift. 
I hit him slightly back entering the liver and exiting the right lung. He traveled 20 yards uphill then dropped and tumbled back down. You will have to ask huntin1 about his 3X3. He pulled a perfect heart shot at 350 yards, but the buck took one last kick and cartwheeled 100 to 150 feet of the butte top. Lucky he had antlers when he hit the bottom.
A rancher had blocked access to about ten sections of government land, but we found a prairie trail we could get in on with my Polaris Ranger. A few brave souls actually made it with their pickups, but they risk a 20 ft plunge into a crick bottom. Each year the pass across that crick gets narrower and narrower. 
Instead of climbing the butte I shot the deer from we followed the crick that cut through the wall the buttes formed. We only had to climb a small hill to reach the 4X4 about one mile away. The head and backstraps went out first. We took that back to the camper, ate lunch, then returned for the rest of the meat that I left hanging in plastic bags in the shade. I didn't gut the deer, I tagged him then boned and cut the head where he fell.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Great story :beer:

Rifle, caliber and load?????????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Great story :beer:
> 
> Rifle, caliber and load?????????


300 Win Mag

Remington Sendero (26 inch barrel)

165 Ballistic Tip at 3350 fps.

Nikon Monarch, 4X16 on 9X.

Shot from the Harris bipod. Prone position.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is still a great story. Again Congrats on a good hunt and a good trophy. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll add a few of my photo's but we won't talk about the little dink I shot.

View from the butte on opening day:









Cooking lunch opening day:


















Took these from the area where Plainsman's deer went down, looking back to where the shot was taken from. Normal wide angle pic first, and then zoomed in, the black arrow is where we were when he took the shot.



















Fun time out there as always.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Plainsman that is a great buck. Congrats. Sounds like you two had a great hunt.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I started this in the political form then moved it here. I thought some of the regulars on the political form may miss it in here. More people may have missed it in the political form.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome pics and a heck of a deer guys. Congrats Bruce!!!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice job. I need to get out in that country, I'm sick of all this flat land over here. Quality hunt.

xdeano


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice, beautiful country....congrats! glad you posted here where most of us hang out.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Nice deer that is exactly what i will be looking for this weekend when our season starts on sat.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice buck! Great story, there isnt nothing better then being out there. I was blessed with a my archery muley and also a killer rifle muley this year. I couldnt be happier!


----------

